# GADGET - Seneye Home



## sr20det (10 Jul 2012)

http://www.seneye.com/store/devices/sen ... evice.html

Anyone used one, as for gadgets go, any good?


----------



## doobiw55 (10 Jul 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> http://www.seneye.com/store/devices/seneye-home-device.html
> 
> Anyone used one, as for gadgets go, any good?



Also would like to no, I've read alot about it and have seen it several times in pfk. I think it could be a handy little gadget to have!


----------



## ian_m (10 Jul 2012)

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php...68945__hl__seneye__fromsearch__1#entry3168945


----------



## sr20det (10 Jul 2012)

ian_m said:
			
		

> http://www.fishforums.net/index.php...68945__hl__seneye__fromsearch__1#entry3168945



Already seen that, starts of good, then bad then good, whereas some posters saying it was fine from the get go.  Just wondered if anybody here had used it.


----------



## clonitza (11 Jul 2012)

Might help: http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=17282


----------



## spill50 (13 Jul 2012)

I have a Seneye Reef which has the light meter, I must say they are pretty good. Even if you do have issues support is great and very quick to respond.

I like the fact that from a quick glance at the front of my tank I can see if any of the red lights are on indicating a problem. Another good thing is having access to all the historic data via the seneye website.

The only thing I don't like about them is you have to have it connected to your computer to upload the data. So unless you have your PC on 24/7 the text/email alerts are pretty much useless. It would be much, much better if they could upload data independently.


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Jul 2012)

i recieved this email from Matt @ Seneye



> Hi Ian
> 
> We are a new and small company working hard to try and increase welfare of fish in captivity, the seneye products have now been in the market for about 9 months.
> 
> ...


----------

